# 2013 recall number 2014801



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's probably the one we've discussed here for emissions. No rush. It's not a safety issue or one that that will strand you anywhere. I wouldn't make a special trip for it.


----------



## metgolf18 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You can find more info in this thread: Dealer says there is recall coming


----------

